
Behind the Scenes Personal Data Sharing to Third Parties by Mobile Apps - dmckeon
http://jots.pub/a/2015103001/
======
dmckeon
The original long title has been truncated here - it was:

    
    
      Who Knows What About Me?
      A Survey of Behind the Scenes Personal Data Sharing
      to Third Parties by Mobile Apps
    

From the survey summary:

[researchers] tested 110 popular, free Android and iOS apps to look for apps
that shared personal, behavioral, and location data with third parties

...

[researchers] show that a significant proportion of apps share data from user
inputs such as personal information or search terms with third parties without
Android or iOS requiring a notification to the user

